

Spamking Sanford Wallace self-surrendered to the FBI - jrnkntl
https://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=58219622130

======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849064>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849525>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849570>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850338>

Currently none of the HN submissions have comments worth reading.

